
A year of building shareseer - finfun234
Hi all, 
Here is what I learned this past year
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;a_year_of_shareseer.html
======
finfun234
Here is a clickable link
[https://shareseer.com/blog/a_year_of_shareseer.html](https://shareseer.com/blog/a_year_of_shareseer.html)

